# bees in a whiskey barrel



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

do you know the comercial with the punch line "gee i could have had a V-8 juice".. well gee you should have a movable frame hive.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

If you have brood in the super, then just set the super on a new base, and add the queen to the new hive. Put another empty super on top of the barrel, and wait for them to fill it again. If the queen in the barrel needs replacing, the bees know what to do. :lookout:

If you have no brood in the super on the barrel, check out one of the threads about the Hogan Trapout method. http://www.beesource.com/forums/show...ut-from-a-tree
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?265612-trap-out

You can send your email address to Cleo Hogan (see the second thread) for a copy of his trapout guide.​


----------



## StewRoten (May 22, 2010)

mathesonequip said:


> do you know the comercial with the punch line "gee i could have had a V-8 juice".. well gee you should have a movable frame hive.


I bet the beekeeper already had that insight.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

i have no intention to hurt the original posters feelings..the coments are for others not to back themselves into a corner.


----------

